# Do you have a disabled rescue cat who needs a new home?



## Peachykeen

We would like to offer a disabled rescue cat (blind, deaf, amputee etc) a new indoor home. Age, gender, breed and colour doesn't matter.

We live in the west of England and can let you know more details about us, if you have a suitable cat to rehome.

Many thanks for reading! :thumbup:


----------



## Cookieandme

I know there were a couple of 3 legged cats looking for home with Kitten Karers rescue in St Helens.

When you say the west of England , is that North West - South West or just West 

http://www.kittenkarers.co.uk/Cats-for-Adoption.html

Both are white and brothers, I don't know which is was but one jumped on my knee and I was surpised he only had 3 legs, I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Peachykeen

Hi Cookieandme

Thank you so much for replying. I've looked at these two brothers and they are ideal, we would take them, but they are so far away...

Sorry, I should have been more clear - we are south west England and would travel to meet/collect a cat(s), but think St Helens is poss too far. Such a shame, as these cats are just fab...


----------



## Cookieandme

I have been involved with a couple of transport runs, sometimes it is possible to organise transport on a rely basis.


----------



## Peachykeen

Thanks, I will contact the rescue centre to find out more. 

We've had special needs/disabled pets before, so want to give another one (or two) a loving home as I think they're usually overlooked...

Anybody else know of any cats waiting???


----------



## monkeymummy32

How very kind of you, brings tears to my eyes to learn about people as thoughtful as you. If I learn of any such cats I'll let you know. In the meantime perhaps you could call round a few of your local rescue centres to see if they can help you. Good luck


----------



## MummyCat

I know Vale Cat Rescue have a few 3 legged cats in at the moment. They are located in South Wales. Hope that helps


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  my beautiful moo moo needs a new home . She's not disabled or needy (in a health sense ) but is quite miserable and desperate for a pad of her own 

Her post is here ......

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...ul-moo-moo-still-looking-lovely-new-home.html

Thanks for looking


----------



## monkeymummy32

Here is a link for one I found too...

POPEYE | Rehoming & Adoption | RSPCA special appeals

Good luck


----------



## Peachykeen

Hi Everyone

Thank you for your posts:

Mummycat - I will look at the centre you suggest
Cats cats cats - your cat is beautiful and if we lived closer, we would like to offer her a home
Monkeymummy32 - I'd seen Popeye too! Again, we would have taken him, but he's so far away... 

Do rescue centres move cats around the country if they don't find homes in their local area?

Thank you


----------



## Cats cats cats

Peachykeen said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thank you for your posts:
> 
> Mummycat - I will look at the centre you suggest
> Cats cats cats - your cat is beautiful and if we lived closer, we would like to offer her a home
> Monkeymummy32 - I'd seen Popeye too! Again, we would have taken him, but he's so far away...
> 
> Do rescue centres move cats around the country if they don't find homes in their local area?
> 
> Thank you


Moo said thank you for your kind comments  i think rescues sometimes only home locally ( i know my local ones do ) but there are often transport runs arranged on this forum to get needy souls into homes 

I'm happy for moo to go on long a journey for the right home


----------



## MummyCat

Peachykeen said:


> Mummycat - I will look at the centre you suggest


Having a little nosey to see what Vale cat rescue have waiting for homes and found these

 This boy is so sad, he desperatly needs a home of his own. Someone to help him feel comfortable and happy again

This super friendly spayed female needs a home where she can get lots of love. She adores snuggles and is very gentle. She sadley was the victim of an accident where she was almost cut in two, she has extensive scars around her middle and tummy. This will be less obvious once her fur grows back. Fully vaccinated negative for Felv/Fiv

ABBER CAT recovering from a broken pelvis and leg amputation.
Found ALMA STREET ABERTILLERY now in our care at vale cat rescue. This lil man isn't up for adoption at the moment as he is still recovering and VCR are trying to see if they can find his owner but will need a loving home if his owners can/t be found

Amputee seeking indoor home or one with a safe garden. Lovey natured cat fully vaccinated, wormed, fleaed and neutered. has tesred negative for feline illnesses
- at VALE CAT RESCUE.


----------



## Guest

Big hugs, for big hearts. You should meet up online with Midnight13 in cat forum. She went in with the same heart. Nelson is one eyed, and she took a second. sad cat. There were a pair of 17 yo needing homes, near her.

My vet got a call from a lady wanting a cat that was guaranteed not to kill birds. She said a guarantee is near impossible, but later, a cross eyed car with a missing front leg needed a home, and there was the perfect love affair...

Have you tried
Devon and Dorset, Margaret Green Animal Rescue ask if 3 legged Tinkerbell is still there

Paignton, Devon, Feline Network

CALLI black 3 legs, live with dogs and cats 01566773814 Launceston Cats Protection

LUCKY damaged paw and ear, TORPOINT and RAME PENINSULA 08453711856 Cat Protection

9 Lives Rescue 07986135081 and PAWS FOR LIFE 07986135081 based London, work together, but may be able to line up transport. Both rescue difficult to rehome cats


----------



## Peachykeen

Thank you once again.

I've made contact with some of these centres, so fingers crossed! :thumbup:

Please let me know if you know of any other poor souls in need of a lovely new home.


----------



## maiacam

Theres two little kittens Kingfisher and Starling at Cats Protection in Sussex featured in our local paper the argus today who are blind.


----------



## rose

Not disabled as such but there is a cat that has lost both ears to cancer on many tears website. They often bring cats down the m4 as far as reading.


----------



## MummyCat

Not a disabled cat but an old cat (Over 21 years old!) in desperate need for a home or he will be pts 

Crossposted from pets looking for permanent homes on FB. This cat is located in South Wales I think

CAN SOMEONE HELP....
A gorgeous little cat called Noopy is desperate for a new home.
Her owner is moving back to Ireland on Friday and will have to put her down if she doesn't get a home for the next few years of her life.
He will be back in 3 months so could have her back if you like.
She acts very young for her age abnd is awfully loving and adapts well in others houses as he's gone away before and she has stayed a month here and there.

Please call 07739588404 or email me


----------



## Guest

Oh! Do you think you could at least foster the old cat, while you choose?


----------



## Peachykeen

Hello everyone again

Thank you for looking for suitable cats for us! 

We are going to see a couple of sweeties (a lad blind in 1 eye, the other a 3 legged girl), who've made friends in a rescue centre, so am really hoping they like us! 

_Maiacam_ - thanks for letting us know about these two kittens, so sad. A local rescue had 2 kittens also completely blinded by cat flu, but managed to find a home for them a few days before we enquired.

_Rose_ - looked at the website you suggested - so sad to see dogs/cats that have used for breeding and then thrown out when 'too old' - shocking.

_MummyCat & Househens _- wow, a 21 year old cat! I'm so hoping Noopy finds a new home by the end of the week. :frown:

Many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Peachykeen said:


> We are going to see a couple of sweeties (a lad blind in 1 eye, the other a 3 legged girl), who've made friends in a rescue centre, so am really hoping they like us!


Best of luck, hope you find your kitties soon


----------



## monkeymummy32

Peachykeen said:


> Hello everyone again
> 
> Thank you for looking for suitable cats for us!
> 
> We are going to see a couple of sweeties (a lad blind in 1 eye, the other a 3 legged girl), who've made friends in a rescue centre, so am really hoping they like us!
> 
> _Maiacam_ - thanks for letting us know about these two kittens, so sad. A local rescue had 2 kittens also completely blinded by cat flu, but managed to find a home for them a few days before we enquired.
> 
> _Rose_ - looked at the website you suggested - so sad to see dogs/cats that have used for breeding and then thrown out when 'too old' - shocking.
> 
> _MummyCat & Househens _- wow, a 21 year old cat! I'm so hoping Noopy finds a new home by the end of the week. :frown:
> 
> Many thanks :thumbup:


Hi, just wondered how you're getting on with your searches? xx


----------



## jennatilly

I am a veterinary nurse currently looking after a very special kitten. Louis is looking for an extra special home. He was stood on at 4 weeks old on his head and left fir 24hours without any medical treatment. Because of his unfortunate accident he has been left with some degree of brain damage that can affect his balance and co-ordination. He gets about very well, runs and plays, but he has the added disability of being blind. He may have some slight vision but his impaired sight will not affect his life. Blind cats can easily adapt to home life with the right owner. He is looking for someone who will be sympathetic and caring towards his needs, and not get cross if he accidentally misses his tray, or steps in the water bowl, or knocks over your favourite ornament. He is going to give someone a lifetime of rewards in return for a loving understanding home. Can you help? Please only respond if you have the time and love this little man needs xx


----------



## Guest

This thread is pretty dead. Left message for you on your board, and 2 ideas for listing your kit. Tlhe OPs have chosen already.

PS post 24 more messages. Once you have 25 posts, people can privately message you, and you, them, for addresses, phone no's, etc.


----------

